# Kosher dill pickles fridge style



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Today I bought a jar of the Ball kosher dill pickle spice blend. This has all the spices and the pickle crisp already in it.  So, I went about making 2 quarts using that. And got 2 English cucumbers. I should have bought 3. So these 2 quart mason jars are packed light.
The directions are easy enough.
I cut the cucumbers into spears. And got them soaking in ice water.
In a pot I added:
4 cups water
2 cups white vinegar
1/2 cup of the Ball spice blend.
Bring these to a boil.
Pack the cukes into the quart mason jars. Fill with brine to a 1/2" from rim.








I vacuum sealed these so they'll be ready in about a week.






The jar of mix will make 14 quarts of pickles.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 12, 2020)

Man you are killing me with all this pickling. I gotta get on it. Looks tasty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2020)

My Mom made Refrigerator Pickles. Garlic and Fresh Dill. You did not want to eat these before a Date! Nice job...JJ


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 12, 2020)

I with 

 TNJAKE
 .  Got to do it!


----------



## xray (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks good Steve. I see some dill in the back, guess you’re making more?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Man you are killing me with all this pickling. I gotta get on it. Looks tasty


Thanks Jake! Stand by for the pickled beans I'll be doing later. I love those things.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> My Mom made Refrigerator Pickles. Garlic and Fresh Dill. You did not want to eat these before a Date! Nice job...JJ


Thanks Jimmy! The pickles from Al's recipe is also a date breaker!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I with
> 
> TNJAKE
> .  Got to do it!


Thanks Brian. I think I've used Ball's regular pickle blend before. And it was good. I'm hoping the Kosher style is even better.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks good Steve.  Love good Kosher Dills.


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 12, 2020)

Alright Steve, this just isn't fair. I made a bunch of pickled stuff following your tutelage not long ago but the pickles have run the gamut. Time to make some more but I'm gonna hang on and see how yours turn out. If good I'll get some of the spice and get them going. Nice job buddy!!

Robert


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Looks good Steve.  Love good Kosher Dills.


Thanks Mike! We'll see in a few days how good these really are!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Alright Steve, this just isn't fair. I made a bunch of pickled stuff following your tutelage not long ago but the pickles have run the gamut. Time to make some more but I'm gonna hang on and see how yours turn out. If good I'll get some of the spice and get them going. Nice job buddy!!
> 
> Robert


Lol! Thanks Robert! I'll keep you in the loop.  The brine smelled really good. The only thing I'm hoping it won't be. Is like the generic store bought Vlassic pickles.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 12, 2020)

Lookin' good so far, waiting for the end result.

Nice job Steve!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Lookin' good so far, waiting for the end result.
> 
> Nice job Steve!
> 
> ...


Thanks John! If these flop. Then it's a lesson learned I guess!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 12, 2020)

Phenomenal


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks good Steve. I see some dill in the back, guess you’re making more?


Sorry. Missed your post. Thanks! The dill will be for pickled beans that I'm making tomorrow.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> Phenomenal


Thanks!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 12, 2020)

I have some pickling cucumbers right now that would work.  You have a recipe for some spicy pickles?  I not crazy about dill.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 12, 2020)

The pickling king strikes again! Looks great Steve I will have to look into the ball spice blend. Looks like it would save quite a bit of time.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have some pickling cucumbers right now that would work.  You have a recipe for some spicy pickles?  I not crazy about dill.


I don't. I've added jalapenos to my pickles before to give them some heat. Works good too.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> The pickling king strikes again! Looks great Steve I will have to look into the ball spice blend. Looks like it would save quite a bit of time.


Thanks! It did save a bit of time. And if they are good. Then it'll be  cheaper too.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 12, 2020)

Wow that looks amazing. Very inspiring!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2020)

Will be waiting for the results. Cuc's are close to ready in the garden.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Wow that looks amazing. Very inspiring!


Thank you!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Will be waiting for the results. Cuc's are close to ready in the garden.


I'll be posting my thoughts about these as soon as they are ready.


----------



## rocfish13 (Aug 12, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Today I bought a jar of the Ball kosher dill pickle spice blend. This has all the spices and the pickle crisp already in it.  So, I went about making 2 quarts using that. And got 2 English cucumbers. I should have bought 3. So these 2 quart mason jars are packed light.
> The directions are easy enough.
> I cut the cucumbers into spears. And got them soaking in ice water.
> In a pot I added:
> ...


Love a good pickle! Was just thinking about pickling my own. Let us know how these turn out.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 12, 2020)

Looks good Steve! But I'm with the others...waiting to see how you like them. Gonna be hard to beat 

 SmokinAl
  Pickles

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good Steve! But I'm with the others...waiting to see how you like them. Gonna be hard to beat
> 
> SmokinAl
> Pickles
> ...


Al's pickles are top notch.  I've made quarts of pickles using Al's recipe. Or spring boarding from his recipe to make them different to suit my taste. I'm not even trying to beat his recipe. Or assume this recipe would be the same or better. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 12, 2020)

rocfish13 said:


> Love a good pickle! Was just thinking about pickling my own. Let us know how these turn out.


I will!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 12, 2020)

I bet those are going to be great Steve!! I haven’t done any do yet this year.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I bet those are going to be great Steve!! I haven’t done any do yet this year.


Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 15, 2020)

And the real test. Had one last night.







They're pretty good. They're  not I'm gonna jump up and start writing love letters to the Ball company good though. 
They are full of flavor.  And crunchy. Not as much as the others I make. But more then store bought. But with all the dehydrated ingredients. They just don't come off as fresh. I'll do another batch with salad or pickling cukes to see if that makes a difference. Though I've used these cukes with my other recipes with very good results.


----------

